# Women's urinal



## master plumbma (Feb 4, 2012)

Found this in an oil lube shop's bathroom. I've seen pictures of them but never installed and not with a tank. I guess it goes to show my age but it might bring back some memories for the old timers.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

master plumbma said:


> Found this in an oil lube shop's bathroom. I've seen pictures of them but never installed and not with a tank. I guess it goes to show my age but it might bring back some memories for the old timers.


I don't get it. Do they sit on it or what? If so than why have a womens' urinal in the first place if they still sit on it to use it? Weird. I've never seen one either. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Regardless of which one they use, if they don't sit down, they'll spray all over the place anyway........


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

master plumbma said:


> Found this in an oil lube shop's bathroom. I've seen pictures of them but never installed and not with a tank. I guess it goes to show my age but it might bring back some memories for the old timers.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/226/whats-the-deal-with-urinals-in-womens-restrooms


----------



## master plumbma (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for that plumber bill. I could see this being difficult to use with pants on and trying to get over and pop a squat. Pretty sure that we won't ever see a wall of these working out to well, being they would never be used. Unlike the dudes who are inches away pissing. Ladies will never go for that. Speaking of squatting I have a question. I guess I should start a new post about it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

master plumbma said:


> Unlike the dudes who are inches away pissing. Ladies will never go for that. Speaking of squatting I have a question. I guess I should start a new post about it.


Speak for yourself..

I measure in feet son! 

Lol


----------



## master plumbma (Feb 4, 2012)

Good one!

Me too, is that a challenge? 

"I see your schwartz is as big as mine"

That was for laughs 

I meant inches away from each other standing at the pisser. Ladies would never pop a squat like that especially in an open restroom setting.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's true

I've met a couple of "lot lizards" back in my wild days that wouldn't have a problem with it.. But you said ladies

Lol

Come to think about I had to escort a drunk chick out of a local bar I use to bounce at for using the urinal in the men's restroom.

Keep it classy girl!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember in apprentice school the instructors mentioning women's urinals. And I asked what the heck was is and why would women ever need such a thing. They couldn't answer,but did say that's why you don't see them anymore.

How uncomfortable, I would rather squat in a field of poison ivy then use that dumb fixture. And believe me you have I used unknowingly a field of poison ivy to relive myself years ago, bad, bad decision! of course alcohol was involved in the decision process.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

If I was poison ivy and some drunk woman pissed on me, I wouldn't be too happy. But then in my younger wild days.......


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> master plumbma said:
> 
> 
> > Found this in an oil lube shop's bathroom. I've seen pictures of them but never installed and not with a tank. I guess it goes to show my age but it might bring back some memories for the old timers.
> ...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I worked on an old building that was built as a bordello in the 60s but has remained empty and in it's original state. It had two flush valve type women's urinals in an upstairs bathroom. A few years back it was burned to the ground in a wildfire.

Mark


----------

